# Galvanized pipe burner?



## 10sne1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it Ok to use galvanized pipe to make a pipe burner? If not is it OK to us Black pipe with galvanized end caps. Or is using galvanize pipe a no no, no matter what. The burner is to run the length of a horizontal grill. Thank you for your thoughtful replies.


----------



## eman (Jan 31, 2012)

black iron would be ok and you can burn the galv off the end caps w/ a torch.

 i wouldn't use galv pipe for the burner.


----------



## berninga87 (Feb 1, 2012)

best to avoid the galvanized if you can, you can burn the galv off the caps like eman suggested if you have to use them. I would be more tempted to just find a couple black steel caps, they cant be too expensive. Good luck!


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 1, 2012)

If you decide to burn them off make sure to get a fan to blow the smoke and fumes aways from ya!


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

I recommend *  NOT*  using any galvanized in a smoker. Even burned off you run the chance of getting an off taste.


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 2, 2012)

I wouldn't use anything galvanized either. It is not worth the risk of getting sick or even dying.


----------



## 10sne1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, I have change the pipes to black metal. Though at this time I have a lot of yellow in my flme? I am down to tweaking  horizontal grill build. Thank you


----------

